# Substrate Frustration



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I am trying to redo my 29 gallon but I cant locate any of hte substrate I want. No one seems to have an ada aquasoil available. There is no soilmaster dealers nearby to me. I dont want the color of flourite. I had eco complete in my lsat tank and I wasnt too pleased with the inconsistency of it. and for the price the ADA is about hte same but no ones got it. I am in Northern NJ. Any help??


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.lesco.com/Default.aspx?PageCode=SCINVENTORY&StoreNumber=715

They carry the red. You could see if they will order the black for you.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks only about a half hour from me. works.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

mlfishman, 

Where in NJ ? 

There are few guys around Clifton area who are big into plants. If you want to get together one day, let me know. 

Re: ADA substrate. 
I organized group order from Jeff who treated us VERY well. If you are interested I will be making another one soon !

PM if you want more details on any of the above


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm trying out the colorquartz by 3M. The stuff I have is the T-grade in black. It's even dark than my aquasoil tank. It doesn't offer any CEC that I know of, but if you're consistent with your dosing that shouldn't matter too much. I called the help line on the website www.3M.com and asked for local distributors. It runs about $25 for a 50 lb. bag.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Try Seachems's Onyx sand. They make gravel too, if you like a bigger size. The color is dark grey / light black. It looks nice and does add a minimal buffering (KH) capacity, not much - but some.


----------

